
Working in Public: The Making and Maintenance of Open Source Software - joelg
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0578675862/
======
feross
I read a pre-print of this book and I can't recommend it highly enough. Nadia
has spent more time than almost anyone thinking about open source software and
how it gets maintained. You couldn't hope for a better guide through the topic
than the author of "Roads and Bridges: The Unseen Labor Behind Our Digital
Infrastructure" [1], the report that changed the whole conversation on open
source funding. On top of that, the quality and design of the book is top-
notch. Stripe Press did an amazing job -- it's totally gorgeous.

[1] [https://www.fordfoundation.org/work/learning/research-
report...](https://www.fordfoundation.org/work/learning/research-
reports/roads-and-bridges-the-unseen-labor-behind-our-digital-infrastructure/)

------
philips
I am only about 30 pages into my copy. I think this book has a strong
potential to move the discussion on how and why open source works forward and
the analysis thus far reflects many of my personal anecdotes as an OSS
developer beginning my career in the Kernel and moving to GitHub style
projects.

So far I think this book does an excellent job:

\- Summarizing why the popular analysis of “OSS developers feel overwhelmed
because they need more maintainers helping”. Spoiler: it is unlikely that more
maintainers or even money is really what most developers need.

\- Why the values and interests of the GitHub generation of OSS development is
different than the Linux Kernel or FSF eras that proceeded it.

\- A brief introduction to the personalities and movements that have formed
OSS development so far.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
>>> Spoiler: it is unlikely that more maintainers or even money is really what
most developers need.

So what is it ? :-)

~~~
captain_price7
Fame, bragging rights, catching attention of potential recruiters....

------
exolymph
Nadia's website, the portal to her wonderful mind and work:
[https://nadiaeghbal.com/](https://nadiaeghbal.com/)

------
ofou
The fact that is exactly 256 pages to read, makes it congruent to the source
code.

~~~
koolba
Yes but are the page numbers zero origin?

~~~
m463

      for page in enumerate(pages,start=xiv):
        page.read()

------
biztos
There is a very interesting interview with the author on the A16Z podcast, I
listened to it today and felt like I learned a few things:

[https://a16z.com/2020/08/01/working-in-public-communities-
op...](https://a16z.com/2020/08/01/working-in-public-communities-open-source-
creator-economy-passion-economy/)

------
peterdemin
Isn’t it ironic to have this book on Amazon?

~~~
xwdv
Frankly if it wasn’t on Amazon I’d write it off as some self published indie
dev trash. Instead I ordered a copy damn near instantly.

~~~
Polylactic_acid
Thats very illogical since there is no acceptance criteria or review of books
on Amazon.

------
LiJiansheng
It is highly recommended ！ As a non developer/engineer , Nadia has a very
different view for open source. Just like her last paper "Roads and Bridges:
The Unseen Labor Behind Our Digital Infrastructure"[0], "Working in Public" is
great work again.

[0] [https://www.fordfoundation.org/work/learning/research-
report...](https://www.fordfoundation.org/work/learning/research-
reports/roads-and-bridges-the-unseen-labor-behind-our-digital-infrastructure/)

